
Show HN: TonyAlarm app – solution to your waking up problem - patrickz
https://itunes.apple.com/us/app/tonyalarm-alarm-clock/id1306454896?ls=1&mt=8
======
patrickz
TonyAlarm app is designed to excite you when waking up in the morning.

In order to shut down the alarm clock, what you do is simply follow the
instruction and accomplish three simple tasks which are designed to hype your
body, mind and spirit.

What you will experience: 1\. Alarm sounds - Groovy music beats that hype your
brain 2\. Task One - Writing positive self-affirmation statement will slowing
change your beliefs and thoughts, thus will change your action and life. 3\.
Task Two - Shaking the phone will boost your blood flow and excite your body.
4\. Task Three - Smiling to the camera will "trick" your brain and make you
happy. In addition, you need to turn on the light to do that, and the light
will wake you brain up.

Keep doing these daily and make it as a morning routine, it will slowly change
your life, to better. We hope you will enjoy it!

